# April Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 11 & 12, 2015*

*When:* 
April 11 & 12, 2015

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:* 
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Asheville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 4, 2015
*
*When:*
April 4, 2015

*Where:*
Western North Carolina Agriculture Center
Boone Building
1301 Fanning Bridge Rd.
Fletcher, NC 28732

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Asheville Show:*
Join us in Asheville, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Asheville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 11, 2015*

*When:*
April 11, 2015

*Where:*
Universal Palms Hotel
4900 Powerline Rd.
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Show:*
Join us in Ft. Lauderdale as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Winston-Salem Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 18, 2015*

*When:*
April 18, 2015

*Where:*
Winston-Salem Fairgrounds
Bolton Home and Garden Building, Gate #9
421 West 27th Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27105

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Winston-Salem Show:*
Join us in Winston-Salem, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Winston-Salem page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Pierce Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 25, 2015*

*When:*
April 25, 2015

*Where:*
St. Lucie County Fairgrounds
15601 W. Midway Rd.
Fort Pierce, FL 34945

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Pierce Show:*
Join us in Fort Pierce, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Pierce page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 9 & 10, 2016*

*When:* 
April 9 & 10, 2016

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:* 
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven popular with vendors and guests. This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 16 & 17, 2016*

*When:*
April 16 & 17, 2016

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:	*
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-15, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Norfolk Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 23, 2016*

*When:*
April 23, 2016

*Where:*
Norfolk Masonic Temple
7001 Granby St. 
Norfolk, VA 23505

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Norfolk Show:*
Join us in Norfolk, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Norfolk page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 30 & May 1, 2016*

*When:* 
April 30 & May 1, 2016

*Where:*
The Box Expo Center
2223 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon West Palm Beach Show:* 
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2016. Check back to this page for future updates regarding the return of Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm! 

Repticon West Palm Beach page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Chattanooga Reptile & Exotic Animal Show April 30, 2016*

*When:*
April 30, 2016

*Where:*
Camp Jordan Arena	
323 Camp Jordan Parkway
East Ridge, TN 37412

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Chattanooga Show:*
Join us in Chattanooga, TN as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Chattanooga page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------

